
Show HN: Read and post comments at your exact moment in Netflix shows - fishstix312
http://www.getshowgo.com
======
ericberdinis2
I've been waiting for this. Please tell me: will Daredevil be ready for season
premiere?

~~~
fishstix312
yes. We will have Daredevil!

------
jppollar
Are you telling me I can be social and stay in my room all day? #winning

------
sfish93
Total game changer. There's no better way to binge!

~~~
fishstix312
:)

------
kbruggeman
Binge watching brilliance. An absolute must have !

~~~
fishstix312
thanks! hope you've been enjoying the app

------
tigersalad
The only option for binge watching.

------
ksok31
Best way to binge :)

------
korbito1
Genius.

------
bec13
love how this looks!

